# Lost the ability to go back to posts.



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I just noticed the curved arrow doesn't appear on any posts today. That doesn't allow us to go back to a post we want to see. I also can't use the link in the email notifications to unsubscribe to threads (I know how to unsubscribe in other ways, but the link in the emails was very handy and is still there, just does nothing).

Something going on with the software?

Rich


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I was just reading the DARPA projects thread and the reference arrow appeared at the far right hand side (and it worked).


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Zero changes has been made by us.


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

Might want to check your browser's and/or plug-in's settings. Sometimes when they update themselves, something might get hosed and is noticable when using a forum.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Rich said:


> I just noticed the curved arrow doesn't appear on any posts today.


This reply seems to include the jumpback for me. Do you not see it way off to the right?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> I just noticed the curved arrow doesn't appear on any posts today. That doesn't allow us to go back to a post we want to see. I also can't use the link in the email notifications to unsubscribe to threads (I know how to unsubscribe in other ways, but the link in the emails was very handy and is still there, just does nothing).
> 
> Something going on with the software?
> 
> Rich


Are you a club member? Did you forget to reup? I don't know if those are tied to that but quote a post to pm was and that's what reminded me about my subscription expiring.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

David Bott said:


> Zero changes has been made by us.


Did ya change the themes Dave?? Mine looks different since I have been here last.. (I liked the other one better (Nicer Icons,etc))

I was using the default IPB skin (Blue (Style 1)) .. Looks completly different (Colours) Im gonna see if I can select it......

EDIT:

You seem to have gotton rid of the default IPB skin (I cant select style 1)....... Can you please email me the CSS file for the default BLUE IPB skin Dave?? (It looks the nicest and I would love it back)

Thank you


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> _*Are you a club member? Did you forget to reup?*_ I don't know if those are tied to that but quote a post to pm was and that's what reminded me about my subscription expiring.


No, for some unknown reason. I didn't get a notice to reup. Now I can't remember how to reup. Help!

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich said:


> No, for some unknown reason. I didn't get a notice to reup. Now I can't remember how to reup. Help!
> 
> Rich


The above post contained the arrow. Somebody tell me how to reup!

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

All I'm seeing is Registered under my avatar. I have money and am willing to contribute if some kind soul will tell me how. I'd also like to know why I didn't receive a notice about this. I've been having problems getting email notifications and have to change my email address frequently, just had to do it today. My ISP is Cablevision and they're aware of this, but blame it on the mail server for the forum. I've pushed them to do a lot of research on this and I think they're right.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich said:


> All I'm seeing is Registered under my avatar. I have money and am willing to contribute if some kind soul will tell me how. I'd also like to know why I didn't receive a notice about this. I've been having problems getting email notifications and have to change my email address frequently, just had to do it today. My ISP is Cablevision and they're aware of this, but blame it on the mail server for the forum. I've pushed them to do a lot of research on this and I think they're right.
> 
> Rich


Never mind, I found it (how to reup). I'm back to being a member of the Club. That notification should have arrived in April of this year, must have gotten lost in my email notification boondoggle.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

harsh said:


> I was just reading the DARPA projects thread and the reference arrow appeared at the far right hand side (and it worked).


There's no arrow in your post. BTW, this same thing is happening on my multiple computers, can't blame them.

Rich


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

I see arrows all over, in FF on my machine, but checked on my hubby's, nada...then again he has his browser so tweaked it acts different. But your milage may vary.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Eva said:


> I see arrows all over, in FF on my machine, but checked on my hubby's, nada...then again he has his browser so tweaked it acts different. But your milage may vary.


Could you reply to this post and I'll see if the arrows have returned?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I got the arrow when I posted that last post. 

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Eva said:


> I see arrows all over, in FF on my machine, but checked on my hubby's, nada...then again he has his browser so tweaked it acts different. But your milage may vary.


I use Chrome and I don't "tweak" anything. As I said, it was off on all my computers using the same browser.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich said:


> I use Chrome and I don't "tweak" anything. As I said, it was off on all my computers using the same browser.
> 
> Rich


OK, got the arrow again. I don't know what happened, but I did reup...but that expired in April and I have had the arrows up until yesterday. Strange.

Rich


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I dont want my reply to be lost in this thread....

Ill post it again: Dave could you please (or would you rather) please send me the CSS file for style 1? (When I click style 1 I get style 10 (Executive 2) -- It doesnt look as nice and I would really like the default IPB skin back please.......

You could set it FOR ME or just email the CSS file for it,then i would have it back


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Executive 2 DBSTalk Default is the only supported theme on our forum. If you are seeing older themes in your listing please log out and log back in. You may also need to clear your browser cache of any content from DBSTalk. For best results personal comments should be directed by Private Message.

As far as the topic if THIS THREAD ...
Can the people who are not seeing the back arrow see this image:








If not, click here to load it.

If you are seeing it on some posts with quotes and not others the log out/log in/clear cache trick may also help for you.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> Executive 2 DBSTalk Default is the only supported theme on our forum. If you are seeing older themes in your listing please log out and log back in. You may also need to clear your browser cache of any content from DBSTalk. For best results personal comments should be directed by Private Message.
> 
> As far as the topic if THIS THREAD ...
> Can the people who are not seeing the back arrow see this image:
> ...


Let me see if it works with this post.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich said:


> Let me see if it works with this post.
> 
> Rich


Yup, every post since I reupped has had the arrow in the proper post. I'm gonna mark this as solved, in my case. I don't understand why it happened, but it must have had something to do with the club membership.

Rich


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The back arrow in post shouldn't be a club member only thing. But as long as it works for you I'm happy!

(If you were talking about something other than







then it might be a club member only thing.)


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

James, at first I had no idea what the other person was describing since the description made it seem as if it was part of every post and later only seen by subscription. After you included the 'quote link back arrow' inside your post, I went and checked. With the exception of user Dude111 (post #7) who didn't use a proper BBcode quote string, the arrow appears in every post with a quote throughout this thread. As you have pointed out, that feature is not part of a club member subscription.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Blowgun said:


> ... didn't use a proper BBcode quote string ...





Blowgun said:


> ... didn't use a proper BBcode quote string ...





> ... didn't use a proper BBcode quote string ...


I see what you mean ... without the post="3366793" part of the quote BBCode the link does not appear. Using BBCode with the name and no post number does not provide the link, nor using the unreferenced quote.

Thank you for noticing the difference.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That actually makes sense... if the BBcode is broken and doesn't point to a real post, there would be nothing for the arrow-click to link back to... Cool that the forum software is smart enough to handle that instead of putting up the icon with a non-functional link.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> The back arrow in post shouldn't be a club member only thing. But as long as it works for you I'm happy!
> 
> (If you were talking about something other than
> 
> ...


That's what I was talking about. All I did was reup. Started seeing the arrows right after that. Seems to be fine now.

Rich


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

Rich said:


> That's what I was talking about. All I did was reup. Started seeing the arrows right after that. Seems to be fine now.
> 
> Rich


 Wondered when you re-uped, maybe the forum software "refreshed" on your machine and made the arrow return. Who knows... But glad the arrows came back.

Just for giggles, I did play with the browser's settings and plug-ins to see if I could nuke the arrows, they never went away except when my net lagged bad for a bit.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Eva said:


> Wondered when you re-uped, maybe the forum software "refreshed" on your machine and made the arrow return. Who knows... But glad the arrows came back.
> 
> Just for giggles, I did play with the browser's settings and plug-ins to see if I could nuke the arrows, they never went away except when my net lagged bad for a bit.


First time I've ever had a problem with the arrows. I dunno what happened but they came back as soon as I reupped.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Blowgun said:


> James, at first I had no idea what the other person was describing since the description made it seem as if it was part of every post and later only seen by subscription. After you included the 'quote link back arrow' inside your post, I went and checked. With the exception of user Dude111 (post #7) who didn't use a proper BBcode quote string, _*the arrow appears in every post with a quote throughout this thread.*_ As you have pointed out, that feature is not part of a club member subscription.


And yet, it didn't appear in any of the posts on this thread or any other thread at that time on my computers or phone. Not trying to be rude, but I don't see the relevance between your experience with the arrows and mine. Let me ask you this: Do you have to change your email address every couple weeks to receive email notifications? Does the Unsubscribe link at the end of every email notification work on your computers? It doesn't work on mine.

Rich


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rich said:


> Let me ask you this: Do you have to change your email address every couple weeks to receive email notifications? Does the Unsubscribe link at the end of every email notification work on your computers? It doesn't work on mine.


Do you believe that your personal email problems are at all related to the arrows being on your screen or not?
It seems to be an irrelevant statement.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> And yet, it didn't appear in any of the posts on this thread or any other thread at that time on my computers or phone. Not trying to be rude, but I don't see the relevance between your experience with the arrows and mine. Let me ask you this: Do you have to change your email address every couple weeks to receive email notifications? Does the Unsubscribe link at the end of every email notification work on your computers? It doesn't work on mine.
> 
> Rich


Rich what on earth! . If it was me I might try running glary utilities on your computer and see if it doesn't fix some odd registry issues.

You however may need an exorcist. That's just bizzare. Is you email address a yahoo or gmail one?


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> Rich what on earth! . If it was me I might try running glary utilities on your computer and see if it doesn't fix some odd registry issues.
> 
> You however may need an exorcist. That's just bizzare. Is you email address a yahoo or gmail one?


I think it might have been a fluke or something. Be happy they're back.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> Do you believe that your personal email problems are at all related to the arrows being on your screen or not?
> It seems to be an irrelevant statement.


No, it just seems like an ongoing problem I'm having and I'd like to get it cleared up. I could start a thread about it if that would be more appropriate.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Rich what on earth! . If it was me I might try running glary utilities on your computer and see if it doesn't fix some odd registry issues.
> 
> You however may need an exorcist. That's just bizzare. Is you email address a yahoo or gmail one?


Nope it's the same email from Optimum that I've always used. I had to create another one so I could keep getting email notifications. If that was working correctly, I would have gotten the email that told me that my membership was running out and I would have paid that immediately. I've spent hours on the line with Cablevision trying to sort out the problem and they keep telling me the same thing: It's the email service the forum uses. It's not my computer, the same thing happens with all my computers and my phone app. I stop getting the notifications and as soon as I notice that, I switch to another Optimum email address and they start coming again. This only happens with this forum. Everything else I get from Net sites comes in as it should.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Eva said:


> I think it might have been a fluke or something. Be happy they're back.


I am, he was talking about another issue.

Rich


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Rich...It is not our system giving you issues with the arrows. Sorry, it just is not.

As far as your email and the company saying "It's the email service the forum uses." All out mail goes through Mandrill, one of the TOP email sending services around. We have a 99.1% delivered email rate and the .9 is due to dead accounts or bounces. Now consider we have sent 66,000 emails already this month, well, that says something that it is not us or our service.

The issue you have with them is THEY stop your mail from us as you are getting to much from us as you are subscribed to very active threads. Your provider sees it as much to much mail, and thus "it must be spam" and bounces back the mail. Once it bounces back, Mandrill flags it as no longer a good address and stops send any mail to that address that it receives from us to send. Thus you make a new email and you start to get them until again your mail provider chooses to think you get to much from us and bounces it back and they again stop.

Sorry. But none of the issues, the arrows or email, are on our end.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich can you manually make one sender white listed for email? So it's never looked at and considered spam or junk mail?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

David Bott said:


> Rich...It is not our system giving you issues with the arrows. Sorry, it just is not.
> 
> As far as your email and the company saying "It's the email service the forum uses." All out mail goes through Mandrill, one of the TOP email sending services around. We have a 99.1% delivered email rate and the .9 is due to dead accounts or bounces. Now consider we have sent 66,000 emails already this month, well, that says something that it is not us or our service.
> 
> ...


What they've told me is that Mandrill is supposed to use that soft bounce message we've both seen and resend the messages. Every time I argue with them, they take me back to that.

The arrows: I don't have any idea what happened, all I know is I wasn't getting them on any threads and when I finally found out that I had missed the email about club membership and paid it they came back. I don't care about why or how, they're back and I'm happy about that.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Rich can you manually make one sender white listed for email? So it's never looked at and considered spam or junk mail?


I use Windows Live Mail. How do I do that? I'm gonna send you the message I got about the email. See what you think.

Rich


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Rich said:


> What they've told me is that Mandrill is supposed to use that soft bounce message we've both seen and resend the messages. Every time I argue with them, they take me back to that.
> 
> The arrows: I don't have any idea what happened, all I know is I wasn't getting them on any threads and when I finally found out that I had missed the email about club membership and paid it they came back. I don't care about why or how, they're back and I'm happy about that.
> 
> Rich


It does, after it waits X amount of time. But in that time, A LOT of bounces come in, so it then flags your account as bad. Again, it is YOUR mail provider that is choosing to stop YOUR mail. And it seems that they admit it by sending the soft bounces on good mail. Can't even whitelist it. Have no had this issue with others.

Maybe cut back on the messages you choose to receive or make it so it only sends one recap a day vs with each new post.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

David Bott said:


> It does, after it waits X amount of time. But in that time, A LOT of bounces come in, so it then flags your account as bad. Again, it is YOUR mail provider that is choosing to stop YOUR mail. And it seems that they admit it by sending the soft bounces on good mail. Can't even whitelist it. Have no had this issue with others.
> 
> Maybe cut back on the messages you choose to receive or make it so it only sends one recap a day vs with each new post.


I'll try that. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Rich said:


> And yet, it didn't appear in any of the posts on this thread or any other thread at that time on my computers or phone. Not trying to be rude, but I don't see the relevance between your experience with the arrows and mine.


It is not only my experience, the experience is universal. I merely explained how arrows work and where they appeared or not appeared in the thread, and why. If the arrows did not appear anywhere in the thread for you, then the issue was on your end or a temporary glitch in the Matrix, and had nothing to do with club membership as you originally asserted.



Rich said:


> Let me ask you this: Do you have to change your email address every couple weeks to receive email notifications? Does the Unsubscribe link at the end of every email notification work on your computers? It doesn't work on mine.


I do not use E-Mail notification, I find that to be a waste of resources. Having said that, if I did use notification and it was that important to me and I was experiencing E-Mail issues as you seem to be having, I would find a better E-Mail provider. Can't answer your second question for reasons already explained.


----------

